# Sims 3 PC: adding custom content?



## Brian G Turner (Oct 19, 2013)

My eldest is really into Sims 3 and is trying to add some custom content downloaded online.

The downloads so far have been .rar files - they are downloaded to the Sims 3 /downloads/ folder and unzipped there - but the customisations don't appear in the game.

What am I doing wrong, please?


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Oct 24, 2013)

It has been awhile since I played this, so forgive me if this doesn't make any sense.  

The way I remember doing it is: when you start up the game, it pops up a menu with a few different options. I can't honestly remember what they are, and I no longer have the game installed.  But I think there is something like 'Start Playing', 'Update Game', 'Downloaded Content', etc. If you click on 'Downloaded Content' (or whatever it is actually called), there should be a list of the things you downloaded, and check boxes on the left hand side of them. Check the boxes, and there should be a button somewhere that says 'install' or something similar. Once you have done that, then you can launch the game, and the content should be there.

I hope that helps. I am going completely on memory here, which is extremely faulty for me.


----------



## allmywires (Oct 24, 2013)

That sounds right - though it's different if it's CC downloaded kosher from the store or downloaded from fan-run CC sites (don't do it as tempting as it is, I broke a computer with it...)


----------

